# Double Point Promotion for Train Day



## MrEd (Apr 1, 2008)

I already have tickets, and just applied for promotion after the fact for the new double point promotion. Do points then get awarded at time of travel, nothing to do with when I booked ? I hope its not necessary to cancel and rebook.

<<Thinking about your spring travel plans? From April 1 to May 31, book a trip aboard Amtrak and you can earn DOUBLE AMTRAK GUEST REWARDS® POINTS on all trains. Double points will mean a nice boost for your point balance – and that means free rewards even faster>>


----------



## AlanB (Apr 1, 2008)

While it's always possible that Amtrak will change the rules, in the past it did not matter when your tickets were purchased vs. when you registered, only that you date of travel fell in the promotional period to get the double points. It only mattered that you registered prior to the end of the promotional dates. In the past people have even registered after their trip upon learning of the promo, and gotten the points retroactively.

But you should not need to cancel and rebook. AGR doesn't even look at when the tickets were purchased, only that they were used on X date.


----------



## the_traveler (Apr 1, 2008)

I wonder on the May 10 promo, since it's BOGO, does the free ticket also earn points (either single or double)? :huh:


----------



## PRR 60 (Apr 1, 2008)

the_traveler said:


> I wonder on the May 10 promo, since it's BOGO, does the free ticket also earn points (either single or double)? :huh:


No. The free ticket does not get points.


----------



## yarrow (Apr 1, 2008)

the_traveler said:


> I wonder on the May 10 promo, since it's BOGO, does the free ticket also earn points (either single or double)? :huh:


i'm sure the free ticket has a price paid of $0 printed on it and thus no points


----------



## Cascadia (Apr 2, 2008)

MrEd said:


> I already have tickets, and just applied for promotion after the fact for the new double point promotion. Do points then get awarded at time of travel, nothing to do with when I booked ? I hope its not necessary to cancel and rebook.
> 
> <<Thinking about your spring travel plans? From April 1 to May 31, book a trip aboard Amtrak and you can earn DOUBLE AMTRAK GUEST REWARDS® POINTS on all trains. Double points will mean a nice boost for your point balance – and that means free rewards even faster>>


Hi Mr. Ed, did you get an email about this new promotion? I logged into the AGR site and couldn't see anything about it.

We just got done with a month or two of double points on the Cascades, so I wonder if my area is excluded?


----------



## rtabern (Apr 2, 2008)

Cascadia said:


> MrEd said:
> 
> 
> > I already have tickets, and just applied for promotion after the fact for the new double point promotion. Do points then get awarded at time of travel, nothing to do with when I booked ? I hope its not necessary to cancel and rebook.
> ...


That's weird --- I got a different promotional e-mail --- double points on all trains April 1-May 31.

Not sure if everyone got that or if I just got that being Select Plus?


----------



## MrEd (Apr 2, 2008)

I did get email from guest rewards, of course deleted it now.

I think you go to the website

and register with this code

https://www.amtrakguestrewards.com/index.cf...neric_Promo.cfm

40108 - Spring Double Point Promotion


----------



## the_traveler (Apr 2, 2008)

Here is the email - but it may have been targeted. Apparently some of us got it and some did not.



> Thinking about your spring travel plans? From April 1 to May 31, book a trip aboard Amtrak and you can earn DOUBLE AMTRAK GUEST REWARDS® POINTS on all trains. Double points will mean a nice boost for your point balance – and that means free rewards even faster.
> When you travel Amtrak, you can experience a stress-free commute or a one-of-a-kind vacation. Take in amazing views on a cross-country trip or relax on your way to visit family or friends. If you’ve been thinking about planning your next getaway, now is a great time to ride Amtrak.
> 
> Register for double points online or call 1-800-307-5000 using registration code 40108. Then book your travel at Amtrak.com or call 1-800-USA-RAIL.
> ...


----------



## Cascadia (Apr 2, 2008)

MrEd said:


> I did get email from guest rewards, of course deleted it now.
> I think you go to the website
> 
> and register with this code
> ...


Hi Mr. Ed, I went and logged into the promotion registration page, tried the code 40108 you posted, and got "this code is not valid". Oh well! It was worth a try and thanks for posting anyway!


----------



## AmtrakWPK (Apr 2, 2008)

I suspect somehow that perhaps y'all should have noted that the original post in this thread was made on April First...........

With an additional clue being the "promotion code" of 40108........

:lol:


----------



## Trogdor (Apr 2, 2008)

AmtrakWPK said:


> I suspect somehow that perhaps y'all should have noted that the original post in this thread was made on April First...........With an additional clue being the "promotion code" of 40108........
> 
> :lol:



It's a legitimate promotion that was targeted to certain people. I received the message and registered, and it still shows up on my AGR page as the Spring Double Point promotion. I also got one on the City of New Orleans, good for the month of April. What I don't know is if I ride the City of New Orleans, do I then get triple points (double points for the City of New Orleans promotion, and an extra set of points for the spring promotion).

But the promotion is real...for some people. I don't know what criteria were used to determine who got the promotion and who didn't.


----------



## RailFanLNK (Apr 2, 2008)

I'm on a list of fans of a punk rock country band that was big in the 1980's. About 10 years ago in late Feburary I started "teasing" all of us on the web about having "show worn outfits" and "used guitar picks" and "torn drumheads" etc and so forth and that I was going to be selling these items on the web. Everyone was excited and I consistently told folks that I have "the red cowboy hat seen on the front of the LP from 1987" etc. I told everyone that the website to purchase this stuff was going to be up and running the last week of March and no later than the first couple of weeks of April. Well, on April 1st I announced that you could purchase this stuff at www.aprilfoolsdotkom and man...did I get everyone "hook, line and sinker!" :lol: The thing I had forgotten about: The band had $20,000 worth of equipment stolen in Ottawa Canada two years earlier and they had law enforcement contacted and waiting "in case" I was the guy who had heisted all of there equipment. The band was furious for the first 10 minutes until they realized that I had pulled off the ultimate prank!  I'm now personal friends with them and they remember the April Fools thing from a decade ago.


----------



## Cascadia (Apr 3, 2008)

rail rookie said:


> I'm on a list of fans of a punk rock country band that was big in the 1980's. About 10 years ago in late Feburary I started "teasing" all of us on the web about having "show worn outfits" and "used guitar picks" and "torn drumheads" etc and so forth and that I was going to be selling these items on the web. Everyone was excited and I consistently told folks that I have "the red cowboy hat seen on the front of the LP from 1987" etc. I told everyone that the website to purchase this stuff was going to be up and running the last week of March and no later than the first couple of weeks of April. Well, on April 1st I announced that you could purchase this stuff at www.aprilfoolsdotkom and man...did I get everyone "hook, line and sinker!" :lol: The thing I had forgotten about: The band had $20,000 worth of equipment stolen in Ottawa Canada two years earlier and they had law enforcement contacted and waiting "in case" I was the guy who had heisted all of there equipment. The band was furious for the first 10 minutes until they realized that I had pulled off the ultimate prank!  I'm now personal friends with them and they remember the April Fools thing from a decade ago.


Jason and the Nashville Scorchers?


----------



## the_traveler (Apr 3, 2008)

rmadisonwi said:


> I also got one on the City of New Orleans, good for the month of April. What I don't know is if I ride the City of New Orleans, do I then get triple points (double points for the City of New Orleans promotion, and an extra set of points for the spring promotion).


What happens is that each double promo is separate, and is comprised of base points and double points. But you only get the base points once.

Thus, you will get: (using the 100 point minimum)

Base points = 100

First double points = 100 additional

Second double points = 100 additional

So, you will earn 300 points total.


----------



## AmtrakWPK (Apr 3, 2008)

Then why doesn't the "40108"

code work for those other folks?


----------



## the_traveler (Apr 3, 2008)

AmtrakWPK said:


> Then why doesn't the "40108" code work for those other folks?


Unless your account was targeted, you would not "qualify" for the code, and it will not work. I was targeted, and the code worked for me!


----------



## GG-1 (Apr 3, 2008)

the_traveler said:


> AmtrakWPK said:
> 
> 
> > Then why doesn't the "40108" code work for those other folks?
> ...


That gets interesting, why would Amtrak Send out different ads. I received a notice only fot the NTD special?


----------



## AlanB (Apr 3, 2008)

GG-1 said:


> the_traveler said:
> 
> 
> > AmtrakWPK said:
> ...


Amtrak has been doing this for a number of years, largely trying to target those who haven't taken a ride in while or have made some major change to their riding patterns.

Most frequent rider/hotel programs do this these days. If you're already giving them a lot of business, why give away something. They want to get those who aren't showing up, to start coming back.


----------



## Bigval109 (Apr 8, 2008)

the_traveler said:


> AmtrakWPK said:
> 
> 
> > Then why doesn't the "40108" code work for those other folks?
> ...


The code worked for me  but not for my son :angry: who is going on a train ride around the country in late spring. That would have been a nice bonus to his point balance. Since this is his first trip and a balance of 0 points.


----------

